# Health Services Operational and Staff Officer Course



## flatlander13 (7 Nov 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone might be able to give me some info regarding the new Health Services Operational and Staff Officer Course? I'm primarily curious about the content of the course, but would also be interested in knowing what trades attend and how often they plan on running the course. I'm not sure if it has even been run yet, or if anyone will be able to answer the question at this point. I have been told it is to be run out of Borden, but feel free to confirm or deny this as well.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MedCorps (7 Nov 2013)

HSOSOC replaced the Basic Field Health Services Course.  It is designed for all CF H Svcs Gp Officer MOSIDs (Dent, Med, Nur, Physio, SocW, BioSci, Pharm, HCA) and ideally should be taken as a "Phase III" prior to your "Phase IV" Basic X Officer Course (X = Nursing, Medical, Dental, Pharmacy, Bioscience, HCA).  

It is conducted in three modules.  One is distance learning then a garrison portion and then a field portion.  Entire course is about 30 training days +/- a few.  I think the field phase is 10 days.  

This course will take you from where BMOQ left off.  It will teach you how to be a CF H Svcs Gp  officer. How to be a good Jr HS officer in garrison, lead HS organizations up a platoon size in the field, and work in a tactical level command post. 

Topics are wide ranging.  It covers stuff like Medical Service / Dental Corps history and traditions, HS ethics, HS policies, CAF spectrum of care, CF H Svcs Gp organization & structure, how to provide HS advise to the chain of command, role of common secondary duties, structure and provision of HS support to the RCAF, RCN, CA, CJOC, CANSOFCOM, vehicle navigation, initial pistol training, map symbols, radio procedures / HS reports and returns, medical intelligence, command post duties, defense and security of a HS field establishment, HS estimate, battle procedure applied to HS problems, medical recce, etc, etc.   

The first course is currently running, or has just been completed.   From the candidates that I have talked with who are on the current course they seem to be enjoying it, learning lots, and enjoying the ability to form a bond with other CF H Svcs Gp officers before proceeding on MOSID specific training.  

Let me know if you have any other questions.

MC


----------



## flatlander13 (7 Nov 2013)

Thanks for all the info MC! Great overview of the course. If I come up with any specific questions I'll PM you.


----------



## nursekatrina (16 Feb 2016)

@MedCorps

I have been told that HSOSOC is not usually assigned until the member (Nurse) has finished their degree and CPT.  Is it unreasonable for me to try and request it during for summer training between year 3 and 4 of ROTP?


----------



## MedCorps (16 Feb 2016)

You can request anything.... I have never seen an OCdt between year 3/4 of ROTP do HSOSOC.  Normally, they are done university and CPT as you have stated, with the odd person just about to complete CPT and loaded on HSOSOC due to scheduling. 


MC


----------



## nursekatrina (16 Feb 2016)

Ack 

Thank you. I guess it doesn't hurt to put the request in.  All they can say is no.

Cheers,
K


----------



## drbones (20 Feb 2016)

We had an OCdt HCA on our summer course in between years at RMC.


----------



## yellowknifer30 (22 Feb 2016)

Any idea how many HSOSOC courses are offered per year?  

Do HCAs typically take the HSOSOC course or the BHCA course first?


----------



## MedCorps (24 Feb 2016)

HSOSOC is run 3-5 times a year. This year I think we had 5 serials.  

The system is designed to do HSOSOC and then BHCA, however this year we have a whole cohort of HCAs who are doing BHCA before HSOSOC. 

MC.


----------



## yellowknifer30 (24 Feb 2016)

Thanks for your response!

Is there typically just one BHCA course per year?  If BMOQ is completed before a BHCA or HSOSOC course is available would you be sent to Borden on PAT or could you possibly start the HealthCareCAN distance course?


----------



## MedCorps (24 Feb 2016)

One or two BHCA Course per year depending on output requirements of the CF H Svcs Gp / when people are available to take the course in the pipeline. 

BMOQ needs to be done before HSOSOC or BHCA. Officers are seldom sent PAT to Borden, but rather posted to the Basic Training List of the Base where they will get their first posting and then attached to the first unit they will serve in once they reach operational functional point OFP (the point where you are done  BMOQ / HSOSOC / BHCA / CHA courses and fully employable as a Lt). This allows the subaltern to get exposure to the CF H Svcs Gp unit  and gain mentored experience while waiting for their qualification courses. It also give the unit an extra body to employ in a limited role. It is possible you will do one course then return to the unit for employment while waiting the next course to start. This system seems to be working better then holding Jr Officers in PAT at the Training Centre. 

Not sure if you could do the CHA course before BHCA / HSOSOC, but I do not see why not.  Normally it is run as a cohort (on contract with a civilian provider) after the BHCA course so it is likely not an option to do them out of order. Truth be told there is some rumour that the CHA / TELEQ course might be removed from HCA Developmental Period One therefore making the time to OFP for HCAs shorter.  

MC


----------

